# MHing restrictions in Portugal explained.



## izwozral (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## witzend (Feb 7, 2021)

I wouldn't think theres enough parks to accommodate all the motorhomes that visit Portugal


----------



## n brown (Feb 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

Scary stuff and his comments at the end are in concert with what goes on here.
I find it hard to believe that  all of Portugal’s problems relate to misuse of campers and Motorhomes. But as we have seen locally in areas of the uk the same thing invariably happens, we get blamed for everything and we alone are dealt with.
East Lothian being a prime example up here.
This from an area where Portobello beech was so full last summer that social distancing was not possible, and hardly a Motorhome was to be seen.
Will this ever happen nationally in any of our four nations, well I hope not.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 7, 2021)

What happened to Nigel's post?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 7, 2021)

izwozral said:


> What happened to Nigel's post?



I think he either changed his mind about posting or fell asleep at the keyboard


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2021)

I still have issue with the wording. Staying overnight is defined as parked " with occupants" The poster says we will not be able to park on roads at all. It is ambiguous as the rule also defines parking "outside its perimeters" in the translation. Discussed this on another thread in more detail.


izwozral said:


> What happened to Nigel's post?


Did he remove it as an edit?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2021)

One thing for sure is in N Ireland folks do dump their trash anywhere, esp smokers drinkers and lots of car drivers turf their unwanted stuff out the window esp fag butts, carparks full of used mens things etc, fining is one thing but catching them is another and almost impossible unless a cop car is behind them, its a shame as it will not look good for folks coming here and spending monies.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I think he either changed his mind about posting or fell asleep at the keyboard


Prob sleeping on his commode.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 7, 2021)

REC said:


> I still have issue with the wording. Staying overnight is defined as parked " with occupants" The poster says we will not be able to park on roads at all. It is ambiguous as the rule also defines parking "outside its perimeters" in the translation. Discussed this on another thread in more detail.
> 
> Did he remove it as an edit?



Dunno, it was a good post I thought.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

I read his post before posting myself.
Then when I finished his post was a blank.
I reckon Nigel decided to remove it himself.
It was edited at 10.41.
if it’s removed by the mods, nothing is left.
As I well know


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 8, 2021)

izwozral said:


> What happened to Nigel's post?


Nigel has deleted the content


----------



## izwozral (Feb 8, 2021)

n brown said:


> .


.

Not half as interesting as your full post Nige.


----------



## n brown (Feb 8, 2021)

sorry about that . sometimes i think i get a bit ranty ,which can be a bit unfair .


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks Ral.
It's been coming a long time.
Only the misbehaving gets reported you don't get dramatic photos of the aftermath of responsible Wildcamping 
A shot of on smart unit, parked discretely,  wouldn't earn anything for a professional photographer to sell.
So they go to where there's a number of haphazard Vans, surfer dudes, etc and take worst case shots.
These are sold to agencies.
Some of the pictures are years old.
That's what the public sees.
It reinforces perceived opinion.
Sad, but it's happened.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

n brown said:


> sorry about that . sometimes i think i get a bit ranty ,which can be a bit unfair .



Read your post, I thought you gave an opinion based on obvious experience of wild camping in Portugal. I did not totally agree with it Nigel, but I thought it was an honest appraisal based on your personal experience, something I don’t have. My only Portuguese excursions not involving a Moho.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Thanks Ral.
> It's been coming a long time.
> Only the misbehaving gets reported you don't get dramatic photos of the aftermath of responsible Wildcamping
> A shot of on smart unit, parked discretely,  wouldn't earn anything for a professional photographer to sell.
> ...



Well put, and sadly true.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 8, 2021)

n brown said:


> sorry about that . sometimes i think i get a bit ranty ,which can be a bit unfair .



No apologies needed, I echo what Fisherman says.

If your post was a rant, some of my posts must come across as the ravings of a lunatic.

Probably a fair assessment tbh.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

n brown said:


> sorry about that . sometimes i think i get a bit ranty ,which can be a bit unfair .


Guilty. Me that is. Good to get stuff off me chest. Although, I'm not as quick as you at editing it out. 
Ms Snowthingie, Is that what's called a coincidence ?


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

izwozral said:


> my posts must come across as the ravings of a lunatic.


We recently got a hug emogie, can we now have a, "I agree absolutely" one?

EDIT. To include   + lol.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

I was moved on by the GNR a couple of years ago.* They were concerned about the fire risk in that area. Fair play,I've learned since about the mistakes made in the past of growing Australian Eucalyptus trees,to prevent soil erosion. It's something I will take heed of in future. If it means not wilding, then so be it. I have the Spanish/Portuguese aires book. Failing that, a campsite.
Does that mean I have to look for a, Nearly Wildcamping Forum?
Being able to get away would be a start.
*Was it really that long ago, time seems to just zoom away. Present problem excluded.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 8, 2021)

If you're not careful, Del, I might be stalking you all the way down to Portugal if the barriers are ever lifted again. 

Me, I'd be more than happy with aires or campsites over there.

Those non-native eucalyptus trees are a proper fire menace, but unfortunately they make a fast growing cash crop.

Nihil sub sōle novum


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 8, 2021)

izwozral said:


> No apologies needed, I echo what Fisherman says.
> 
> If your post was a rant,  *SOME* of my posts must come across as the ravings of a lunatic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 8, 2021)

But seriously ....

Have a look at the Portuguese Motorhomers club website 
Google : campingcars Portugal..
Haven't used it for a a year or 3 .
There's an English flag to click on 
Gives all the aire networks and info as new ones open. 
Don't give up on our oldest ally.


----------



## witzend (Feb 8, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> But seriously .... Have a look at the Portuguese Motorhomers club website


Looking for that found this https://www.theportugalnews.com/news/2021-01-15/a-turning-point-in-wild-camping/57692


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> But seriously ....
> 
> Have a look at the Portuguese Motorhomers club website
> Google : campingcars Portugal..
> ...



Never wild camped there, and probably never will.
But I like the Portuguese.
We have visited Lisbon and Porto, and I cannot talk more highly of them.
We now holiday in Madeira every year, and love the place, and the people.
So if I ever plucked up the courage to drive a Moho through Europe and got to Portugal,
I know like you would want to return.
Hopefully after a while common sense will prevail.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> But seriously ....
> 
> Have a look at the Portuguese Motorhomers club website
> Google : campingcars Portugal..
> ...


Registered today. I’ll see how it goes.Thank you


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Never wild camped there, and probably never will.
> But I like the Portuguese.
> We have visited Lisbon and Porto, and I cannot talk more highly of them.
> We now holiday in Madeira every year, and love the place, and the people.
> ...


Found Madeira a bit steep  But only going uphill. Come to think of it, it was steep going down as well.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 8, 2021)

Madeira. So steep, they had to build the runway going out to sea. Give you an idea. 
From memory, there was a C&A there.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Found Madeira a bit steep  But only going uphill. Come to think of it, it was steep going down as well.



Dam right it is. We have been to its summit Pico Ruivo at almost 1900 metres. And we did it the hard way.
But when you get up into the interior of Madeira, you see its real beauty.
The plant life is amazing, and even 1900m up, it still can be warm.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 8, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Madeira. So steep, they had to build the runway going out to sea. Give you an idea.
> From memory, there was a C&A there.



And its the most difficult airport in Europe to land a plane.
Only certain pilots are allowed to land planes there having had special training.
One pilot explained over the tannoy that normally they line up the plane about ten miles before landing.
At Madeira they only get 3 mile to do so.
Also the the wind speed is greater than 35mph they won't land or take off.
Leading to the airport being closed for days.
Flights are diverted to Lanzerotte.


----------



## witzend (Feb 8, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Never wild camped there, and probably never will. Hopefully after a while common sense will prevail.


The problem with that will be all the different translations made depending on how the law is administered 1 or 2 vans maybe ok when a 3 rd arrives all get the fine . Like here now How far is local ? What is essential travel  what is needed is a clearly defined law not leaving it to police to decide


----------



## REC (Feb 8, 2021)

witzend said:


> Looking for that found this https://www.theportugalnews.com/news/2021-01-15/a-turning-point-in-wild-camping/57692


they must mean motorhomes not caravans in this article....then show picture of car and tent! Translation is rarely good on Portugal news site.....There are often places to park in towns, allowing parking for two nights. I think inland, discreet parking may well be overlooked, but risky.


----------

